# Sink Drain Stopper Won't Pop Up



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

To keep costs down, the popups installed are the cheapy chineese junk with the rod made of steel. They rust off quickly and them the stopper no longer works. The socket that holds the rod are all different sizes, no standard there yet, so it is unlikely you will find an easy replacement. Replace the popup assy with a brass porduct.


----------



## erclark (May 5, 2009)

So you do suspect that the rod snapped then. Is there a way to check/confirm this?

Is the replacement something I could do myself?

What would I need?

Thanks!


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Erin,

Have you taken the pivot nut off the back of the drain pipe under the sink yet? Maybe it just came unhooked from the stopper and will be an easy fix. 

If it is toast like Just Bill suggested, you will quickly find out. It really is an easy thing to understand when you pull the pivot nut off and pull out the internals.

Just don't run water down the drain with the pivot nut removed.

Go check that and get back to us.


----------



## erclark (May 5, 2009)

Bill, Thanks for the advice and the subtle encouragment that it would all be "an easy to thing to understand" once I pulled off the pivot nut. It was, indeed.

It appears that whatever should extend from the ball into the drain has rusted off and snapped. There is now just a rusty nub.

Any advice about how to proceed from here? Can I just buy a new rod (the one with the ball on the end)...? Or will I need to replace more than just that? Is it easy enough to do myself?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

OK, big thumbs up on the diagnosis. It feels good to figure this out for yourself doesn't it.

Now comes the part that may be frustrating.

I would take the plunger, what is left of the rusty piece, the ball and even the pivot nut down to a local plumbing place or even one of the big box stores. See if you can get some replacement parts or have to replace the whole plunger and unit etc. If you don't have any success this may you may want to call a local plumber and ask where he would go to get parts.

If you can find the correct parts, reassembly is almost as easy as the disassembly. Just give it a try.

Remember to mark which hole you removed the bolt from if the set up is anything like the photo. That should eliminate one issue when reinstalling the parts.

Remember to tell other family member NOT to use that sink while you have it apart.

And let us know how it turns out.


----------



## erclark (May 5, 2009)

Thanks, Bill! Armed with your advice, I'm going to attempt to find the parts and tackle this myself. I'll update you about my progress!


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I really doubt that you will find "parts" at HD or Lowes. You will probably need to buy the drain tailpiece with the stopper connection in it. You "may" be able to just use those parts to replace what is broken on your sink without installing the tailpiece also. Ask for Pop-up Assemblies wherever you shop.


----------

